# Collecting Prehistoric Indian artifacts



## Son (Apr 1, 2007)

As a collector for over 50 years I've seen many changes, let me relay my concerns. Discussions with collectors I meet from day to day leads me to believe many are afraid to be identified or to show their collections. Many express their fears about all the new laws governing artifact collecting, where, when and what can be collected.   
Some just don't understand the laws, others understand 'em, but believe collecting will eventually be outlawed. And they don't want their names on a list of those to be searched. A fear factor of sorts have been instilled in our citizens because of blanket laws. Laws that restrict collecting by everyone in an effort to control the unethical. Problem is, the unethical don't go by the law anyway, so the only ones restricted are US.  
Another reason some collectors remain silent is caused by fear of theft. That's right, there are those out in the world that will go to the extreme to rip off a good collection. And yes, that is a reasonable concern, and that's why you can't walk into my house and see the collection displayed like it was in earlier years. I bet I'm not the only who has four large bank security boxes rented plus a huge safe at home to house my collection when it is home.  
Two ways to look at this. Keep the collection hidden and never exposed to be enjoyed by others. A real damper, because showing the collection can be an enjoyable part of the hobby.  
Or, have a collection so well documented in picture, seen by so many that theft may be deterred by the smartest of thieves. Of course the dumb thieves will still be a threat.  
There's always been parasites of society, it's just something we have to deal with. Shame there's not strict enforced laws governing them. Like a urine test to qualify for welfare, to get a voter registration, a drivers license. Oh, but they couldn't do that, there would be too many people walking, going hungry and not voting for more welfare.  
And then there's a possibility some collectors don't show because they can't face the music. Maybe a fact they've amassed a huge collection of purchased artifacts that may not be good. Two not goods here, Not good as in authentic ancient. And/or not good as in, they may have been stolen from another collector before being sold. Oh, and if they have a stolen artifact somebody may lay claim, a lose of investment. That's A very good reason to search for provenance and original finder before purchasing any artifact. Many times, if those two things can't be found, the artifact will be a fake and/or stolen.  
Too late for me to hide, and I wouldn't anyway. Shucks I havn't quit driving because of drunk drivers.  
If the good don't make a noise, only the bad will be heard.   

An example of artifacts that if not collected, would have been broken, displaced and/or covered by urbanization.


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 1, 2007)

A beautiful collection, and one you should be proud of. It is a pitty that in this country today the law abiders are punished, instead of the law breakers. How someone can think that laws can be enforced, without consequences to those who break them is beyond me, especially when they just make more laws , instead of enforcing the ones they already have. It is my belief that lawmakers make more laws so they will have more law buisness, but that's another discussion for another time.
My passion with artifacts, is to be able to study them, to see how the ancients produced them. Each mark and scar tell so much if you know what you are looking at. Thank you for sharing these photo's
Ken


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 1, 2007)

Son,
Thank you for your post and for sharing.
Sue


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 2, 2007)

What he said.


----------



## Son (Apr 4, 2007)

*Collecting Prehistoric...*

Gosh Bow, that's a bunch of Duvals..
I have some Duvals somewhere, lets see if I can find em.

















Nope, havn't found em yet...


----------



## emtguy (Apr 23, 2007)

I got about 1000 points that are 90 % or better, i LOVE "walkin". All my good feilds are ready now an it just will not rain. Been 10 weeks now without any rain.

Turkey hunting and arrowhead huntin is almost better than food to me. I walk every afternoon when rainy season is here.

I got one feild that everytime i go if me and my partner dont pick up 12-15 whole ones apeice where miffed. Best day ever was a 4 inch downpor and we brought 22 and 31 home that was complete.hunted 8 feilds from can to can't


----------



## Son (Apr 23, 2007)

*Collecting p...*

Yep, it's dry here too. All our ponds are drying up and the grounds so hard you can't see a turkey track. Can't find many mayhaws either, guess that last cold got em.

Blade made of tallahatta quartzite, a material usually found in W Alabama


----------

